# 1991 JD 4455 2WD Tractor with 3600 Hours: Video



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted Youtube video of the 1991 JD 4455 2WD tractor with 3,600 hours selling on the November 10, 2012 farm auction near Worthington, IA last Saturday:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

